

Ronin - A type-safe web framework for Gosu - lemming
http://ronin-web.org/

======
prexer
I haven't gotten a chance to play with this latest version of Ronin. I'm
hoping to be able to setup my daughter to start developing her web-app on it
soon.

------
lemming
This looks very interesting - it's a great demo for Gosu's extensible type
system.

